# WoW



## AustinNative (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, here it is.  It seems many in our profession idle away some hours running PUGs and saving Azeroth.

What server and toon?

I play most of my players on Moonguard.

85 Mage
80 Paladin
80 Priest
70 rogue

Let the geeking begin!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 15, 2010)

Get a life! (Says the guy with 5000 post on an EMS forum)


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Get a life! (Says the guy with 5000 post on an EMS forum)



Dude, I have 20k posts at another place.  Internet forums are an easy place to while away the hours.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 15, 2010)

Been to goldshire much?  

I just started a new account after my first one got hacked. I'm on dawnbringer cause that's where some of the coems peoples I know hang out. I also went back to blackrock since that's my original server.


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 15, 2010)

Hahaha!  Pornshire!  I only go on Saturday nights, when the wife is out of town.


----------



## Sizz (Dec 15, 2010)

AustinNative said:


> Yes, here it is.  It seems many in our profession idle away some hours running PUGs and saving Azeroth.
> 
> What server and toon?
> 
> ...



WoW was the hardest addiction I've had to break. Been clean since April 2010  WoW and Paramedic school do not mix with a family, full time job and clinicals. 

Good luck JT


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 15, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> Dude, I have 20k posts at another place.  Internet forums are an easy place to while away the hours.



I have over 20k+ at another forum as well, but I've been a member there since I was 14 


Not to mention I'm a member of a fair amount of forums...


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 15, 2010)

Mrs Brown is into WoW .... she refuses to give birth at home and yet its much closer to the computer on which she plays WoW than going to the hospital .... she can probably play WoW on her laptop while giving birth and Brown can just see WoW having a terrible effect on his marriage 

Brown may have to spend more time here ....


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 15, 2010)

Very low pop server, Haomarush. 81 Warrior, working on lvling my 35 hunter. And I must say, I love my new goblin mage.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 15, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> she can probably play WoW on her laptop while giving birth and Brown can just see WoW having a terrible effect on his marriage



And there's a problem with that? Mrs Brown probably wants some support from her online guildies since Mr Brown will be on the ambo.h34r:


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 15, 2010)

AustinNative said:


> Yes, here it is.  It seems many in our profession idle away some hours running PUGs and saving Azeroth.
> 
> What server and toon?
> 
> ...



I'm also on the Moon Guard server. I'm an Alliance player.

80 Human Death Knight (Vryz, a made-up name; rhymes with "whiz". Primarily a DPS by Blood, secondarily sometimes a Tank, sometimes experimental DPS in some other tree. Leveled in Unholy, and wanted to stay in that tree because it was fun, but at the time I played, Blood was capable of more DPS. My first character to 80, and what I consider to be my "main" in that he is the one I use to deliberately attempt achievements.)

80 Human Paladin (Verndari, which in Icelandic means protector or guardian. Primarily a healer, secondarily a tank. My newest character, leveled 1-80 in two weeks flat, about 7 days total playtime to 80.)

80 Human Warlock (Varðlokkur, which in Old Norse means "warlock". The ð is a letter called an "eth" and is pronounced like the _th_ in "thy" or "lathe"; the capital form is Ð. My second-to-newest character, leveled 1-80 in about 8 days total playtime over about 3 weeks.)

80 Human Priest (Borvo, a Celtic healing deity. Primarily a Holy healer, secondarily a Shadow DPS. I've experimented with Discipline healing, but there is a big difference between gearing for Discipline vs. Holy. Since Discipline is a better single-target tree vs. Holy being a better multi-target tree, and Paladins are superior single-target healers, I decided to concentrate my Priest on group healing, leaving tank healing to my Paladin.)

6x Night Elf Hunter, I forget the exact level (Mandalore, my original character. At the time I stopped playing, my primary focus was on leveling him to 80.)

5x Warrior, I forget the exact level.

I also have a couple of Level 1 banker/mule characters, and a very low-level Dwarf Rogue.

I stopped playing early this year. I would very much like to get back into the game now, what with the new expansion. It's not practical at this time for me to attempt that, though. Either I would end up spending so much time on the game that everything else that really matters (studying for EMT class, doing my online HazMat and EVOC classes, finding a job, etc.) would suffer, or else I would end up spending so little time on the game that it wouldn't be worth the cost. Frankly, knowing my personal history with the game, the former of the two is by far the more likely.


----------



## clibb (Dec 15, 2010)

Did the 10 day free trial. It's scary how addicting that game is.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 15, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Mrs Brown is into WoW .... she refuses to give birth at home and yet its much closer to the computer on which she plays WoW than going to the hospital .... she can probably play WoW on her laptop while giving birth and Brown can just see WoW having a terrible effect on his marriage
> 
> Brown may have to spend more time here ....



She refuses to give birth at home?  With her very clever hubby?

She'll need a stout epidural our a lot of deep breaths to be able to play WoW while laboring.


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 15, 2010)

Well of course school takes precedent, but I hit level cap quickly, so my WoW time is spent raiding the higher level instances.  Cataclysm is neat.  Any new content is neat.

My mage's name is Euthanasia.  Send me a tell sometime.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Dec 15, 2010)

I use to play.........................then I got a job haha


----------



## Tommerag (Dec 16, 2010)

Im lvl 81 Blood Elf pally on firetree


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 16, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> She refuses to give birth at home?  With her very clever hubby?
> 
> She'll need a stout epidural or a lot of deep breaths to be able to play WoW while laboring.



Its OK, Brown has time to convince her and work on the deep breathing thingie in lamase class


----------



## Harvey (Dec 16, 2010)

Horde- Blade's Edge

Diknikson - warlock

Charlimagne- Deathknight


----------



## McLen (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes!!!

US, Khadgar, Alliance

Behindyou - 85 Rogue
Bubblies - 80 Paladin


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 16, 2010)

Rolled a Worgen priest.  Luckily the leveling grind is offset by a full set of heirlooms. Plus they have redone much of Azeroth and the associated quests.  We.  Shall.  See.


----------



## EMTRyan88 (Dec 17, 2010)

Been playing since Vanilla but have been quitting off and on as it gets very boring when you have done everything. I kicked this habit back in May or so been clean ever since. Now with Cataclysm I feel the draw to come back to it but I am resisting the best I can. Really dont want it sucking up my time.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just finished didactic of Medic school - had to take a year off for that but I am back and in clinical.

US - Hyjal - Horde
-Macri - Shaman

US - Icecrown - Alliance
-Xeroz - Druid
-Micros - Mage
-Morcos - Priest


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

Maybe I missed it, but what game is this?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2010)

World of Warcraft


----------



## Harvey (Dec 20, 2010)

World of Warcraft aka WoW


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2010)

which I am currently getting paid to play it  The joys of being the on call crew today and the duty crew running a transfer to the city


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

I told you that I had missed it.  lol

I hear you on getting paid to play.  Right now I am a police/fire/ems dispatcher and I'm getting paid to read the EMTLife forum!  lol


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 20, 2010)

Cody, download a free-trial.  *looks around innocently as he hands Cody some digital crack*


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

Quite a few of the police officers here play it.  Alot of my friends have played it.  I honestly havn't seen much about it other than the Mr. T commercials about a mo-hawk.  lol  It looks like it could be fun though.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 20, 2010)

Haha, nice. I'm on one of my last precept days, at one of the slowest stations. Guess who's playing wow and surfing EMTLife?


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

Fun stuff...and yes, Dispatch is another word for 'black hole.'  LOL


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 20, 2010)

Brown knows better to approach the rumpus room when Mrs Brown is WOWing .... oh well mroe dinner for Brown mmm nums nums!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 20, 2010)

You should get a hobby Brown.  Something to do besides choppers an jumpsuits all day. Hmmm maybe crafts? boating? fishing? Hunting? or you could even take up WoW yerself!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 20, 2010)

Harvey said:


> You should get a hobby Brown.  Something to do besides choppers an jumpsuits all day. Hmmm maybe crafts? boating? fishing? Hunting? or you could even take up WoW yerself!



That would be kinda interesting... I can see it now. A gnome wearing a bright orange robe comes up in one of their rust bucket helicopters, jumps out and says, "I'm Dr. Brown with HEMS"

Oh, nevermind. That image is giving me a headache.:wacko:


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 20, 2010)

Harvey said:


> You should get a hobby Brown.  Something to do besides choppers an jumpsuits all day. Hmmm maybe crafts? boating? fishing? Hunting? or you could even take up WoW yerself!



Brown has a hobby.  Is Mrs Brown a hobby? Well she is more of an ongoing mental puzzle.  Anyway, Brown goes to the gym (not enough), reads, cooks and likes planes.

Hello Rhein Control its Medivac, just south of Otobrun northbound VFR into the TMA 1,500ft or below transit northbound, we have information lima .... Medivac leaving the TMA, changing local traffic, will remain below the floor of controlled airspace, VFR and twelve hundred, chow!

See? 



katgrl2003 said:


> That would be kinda interesting... I can see it now. A gnome wearing a bright orange robe comes up in one of their rust bucket helicopters, jumps out and says, "I'm Dr. Brown with HEMS"
> 
> Oh, nevermind. That image is giving me a headache.:wacko:



Brown is a Brown not a gnome .... not a bad idea tho


----------



## Harvey (Dec 21, 2010)

Brown your cool factor would go up if you would rapel out of the helo.
then you treat while Oz finds somewhere to park. And maybe a cool hat


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Dec 22, 2010)

Im on dark iron alliance here

85 Warrior
80 Druid
80 Death Knight
80 Shaman(Horde)
80 Rogue
60 Priest
40 Warlock
and i have a 65 mage on Zuluhed Horde


----------

